# [SOLVED] no sound but the speakers work



## ammy55

so today when i turned my computer on i had no sound(not even the windows startup sound) but the speakers still work i know because when i tried booting in safe mode i got a loud beeping sound (yay troubleshooting at night ) 
so far i've i updated my sound card driver and followed the instructions here except for number 9
and i already went to device manager and looked there are no yellow exclamations or anything else everything there is normal

my computer is compaq presario cq60-215dx running vista sp1
conexant high definition smartaudio 221

any ideas

oh almost forgot there is another problems that might be related the network icon on the task bar shows the red X but the internet works just fine this is however keeping windows update from running for some reason


----------



## dai

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

in windows sounds check the speakers are set as the default


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

they are


----------



## dai

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

in the device manager click on view at the top

then on show hidden devices

check if there is any yellow alongside of anything

d/load the ms uaa driver

http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/9662/

in the device manger uninstall the card

reboot and install the uaa driver

reboot and install the sound driver


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

after clicking show hidden devices i found that SRTSPX in non plug and play drivers 
device status is


> This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)


and i'm confused by what you mean when you say "reboot and install the sound driver" could you clarify


----------



## dai

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

with hd sound the uaa driver needs to installed before the sound driver

just reboot[turn the computer off and on] between uninstalling the card and each driver install and on completion


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

i did everything you said and i still have no sound i think the reason this may have failed is because when i restarted my computer after uninstalling the card it automatically installed itself if that is the problem is there any way to stop it?


----------



## dai

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

reboot into safe mode after uninstalling the card,sorry i should have said so in the first place


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

i just did it and still have no sound any other ideas


----------



## dai

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

try removing srtspx

http://www.file.net/process/srtspx.sys.html


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

still nothing anything else?


----------



## dai

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

if it was a desktop i would suggest using a sound card,being a laptop i don't know what else to suggest
i will see who is online for some more ideas


----------



## GZ

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

Do you have a pair of external speakers or headphones? Try plugging them into the headphone jack and see if you get sound. 

Also, check your sound manager to make sure the volume is not muted or turned down.

If you have no luck, I would like you to perform a "hard reset". Disconnect your power, remove your battery and hold the power button in for 30-60 sec. Then replace your battery and power and boot up.


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

i do have headphones both a regular pair and a usb pair that appear under playback devices and have had no luck with either and i checked the volume it's not muted or turned down i guess i'll try a hard reset now

EDIT: done with the hard reset and still nothing


----------



## dai

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

check the sound is enabled in the bios


----------



## GZ

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

Hi ammy55 again.

I am sorry for the short and to the point reply earlier. I was in the middle of tearing down, none other than, a Compaq CQ60 when dai asked me to come over here. Talk about coincidence!

Well, we need to pinpoint whether it is a hardware issue or a software issue. I am leaning more towards software right now. I noticed you said that your speakers work because they sounded in safe mode. Well, the "beep" driver is different than the audio driver. You don't need your audio to be enabled to hear the "beep codes" in the BIOS or other system driven beeps. What we need to do now is find some other way to isolate the issue. 

Do you, perhaps happen to have an ubuntu live cd floating around? Probably not, but it never hurts to ask!!!

Btw. You were right not to follow step 9. Manual registry editing should only be done when necessary, and not being untested and unconfirmed.


----------



## GZ

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

Also, we cannot rule out that this is not a malware caused issue either. Have you run any anti-virus scans? 

Download Malwarebytes Anti-Malware from this link, install, update, and run a quick scan.


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

@dai how do i do that
@gavinzach no ubuntu cd and i havn't run a virus or malware scan yet i'll do that


----------



## GZ

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

First, run MBAM (MalwareBytes Anti-Malware) to be sure your system is clean from infection.


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

i have malware bytes but i cant update when i try to i get an error i attached a screen shot
and a scan now would probably be pointless because i haven't updated since june '09


----------



## GZ

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

Uninstall MBAM and reinstall with the linked download.


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

ran it deleted the infections here's the log still no sound but less malware is always good


----------



## GZ

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

Okay. From your earlier post I will assume you downloaded the most up to date sound drivers from the HP site. Go into the device manager and completely uninstall the sound driver, tic the box to remove driver software. When the sound driver is completely uninstalled, reboot and install the latest sound driver from the HP softpaq.

Hopefully that works out. I am going to PM someone who knows the inner workings of Vista much better than I with a link to this thread so he could take a look if your problem has not been resolved. 

Unfortunately it is a little after 5am here in NJ, so I am going to get some sleep for work tomorrow. I will check in when I wake up to see how things are going.

Good luck.


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

i got an error message when installing softpaq see attachment also i agree on getting some sleep so i'll check this today/tomorrow(depending on how you look at it)


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

Hi - 

Do you have NIS or N360 installed? The driver *srtspx.sys* = Symantec/ Norton driver.

Run Norton Removal Tool --> http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

You are running Vista SP1 and need to install all outstanding Windows Updates, including Vista SP2. It is likely that the NIS/ N360 firewall prevented SP2 from installing.

Prep-work for Vista SP2 --> http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

Uninstall all other anti-virus, anti-malware apps as well. Reboot after each removed. Install MSE.

MSE --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Your Conexant HD Smartaudio 221 drivers must come from HP/ Compaq.

Your system - Compaq Presario cq60-215dx --> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3860070#N665

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## ammy55

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Do you have NIS or N360 installed? The driver *srtspx.sys* = Symantec/ Norton driver.


no it was pre-installed at bestbuy as an option to buy and i didn't buy it so they uninstalled it (i've re-written that a dozen times and it still looks horrible)



jcgriff2 said:


> Run Norton Removal Tool --> http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html


i already uninstalled the driver but ok



jcgriff2 said:


> You are running Vista SP1 and need to install all outstanding Windows Updates, including Vista SP2. It is likely that the NIS/ N360 firewall prevented SP2 from installing.
> 
> Prep-work for Vista SP2 --> http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html


i can't, see sh1.jpg, i suspect it has to do with the error in sh2.jpg



jcgriff2 said:


> Your Conexant HD Smartaudio 221 drivers must come from HP/ Compaq.
> 
> Your system - Compaq Presario cq60-215dx --> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3860070#N665


i know :grin: thats where i've been getting them

EDIT:


jcgriff2 said:


> Uninstall all other anti-virus, anti-malware apps as well. Reboot after each removed. Install MSE.
> 
> MSE --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


 can i re-install them afterward and do i absolutely have to have MSE

i hope none of this sounds to... complainey


----------



## JimE

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

You can manually install SP2 without using Windows Update.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: no sound but the speakers work*

Validate your OS at Microsoft WGA site -

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## ammy55

it's legit see attachment

bump
also due to unrelated router failure my main computer is without internet for the time being

i've fixed it by doing a complete system restore as documented 
here


----------

